# Dwarf Pigeon Baby?



## meldawgofcc (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello! This is my second year at raising orphaned baby pigeons. I have an interesting set right now. I got them about a week ago, and at that time estimated them to be about 3 weeks old. I was quite confused at first because the younger of the two didn't look a 'day younger' but perhaps several days younger. As they have progressed and grown over the last week, the younger one definitely looks more mature and is gaining weight... but looks almost dwarf like. I ran a fecal check on both and came up with nothing. Their poops for the most part have been good, just a bit mushy since the switch from formula to corn/peas.

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture?


----------



## meldawgofcc (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pictures of Pigeons*

Of course... I tried to get some good angles ... but as soon as I broke out the camera everyone got camera shy. It's more pronounced in person, but you can at least tell a little in the photo. They are both healthy and happy, we transitioned to seeds today fairly easily. Developmentally the smaller one is sound, just mini-size.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...

....so...under what circumstances did you find them ? Actually, typically nest sibs can be 3-4 days apart.

Depending on how old they were when you found them, it could just be that the bigger/older/stronger one was getting the lion's share of the feedings their parents were giving them. This isn't atypical that the younger one would get pushed aside by his/her older sib, even as nestlings.

It is quite usual for on of the two to be more robust, assertive, confident...and the second one to be shyer and more of a 'tag along' to big bro or sis.

As long as the smaller one is eating and acting healthy and all of that, I would not worry.

Certainly not a 'dwarf' or anything like that. My best guess would be a situation as I described above. I have a pal of mine who has been residing in the gable of my porch for several months now. I call her Sugar. Funny...she wasn't a rescue-release of mine...she just decided one day that this was a good place to stay (!). She is petite, very much so.....and a black-check like your pals.

Like people, some Pigeons can just be Lilliputes.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

One is a male(bigger one). The other is a female(smaller one). That is the theory.

If, however, both were not hatched at the same day, then the bigger, stronger one gets feed more so it gets bigger faster. But I am sticking to my first theory.


----------



## meldawgofcc (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! That makes me feel better... I just needed a little comfort I guess. Like I said, this is only my second set of siblings... the first two were nearly identical in size.

Sadly, these two should have been left right where they were. But people are ... well to say the least silly. When I rec'd the call, the man gave me a story of the babies having to be evicted from the attic ... and made it sound that there was work being done to that part of the house. When he told me how big they were I begged him to leave them just for a few more weeks and let their parents do their job .. but he confessed they had already removed the babies and boarded up that area of the attic.

Later I find out, it was because the woman couldn't stand the sound of them outside her bedroom window ( for heaven's sake, they are not roosters). I don't do this out of convenience. I really love them and it is stressful trying to make sure everything is going right for them. I felt really lucky that the two singles and the set did just fine last year. Once everyone was grown and zipping around with their wings, they actually moved themselves 3 miles from my house to a mechanic's garage on a farm. I heard rumor that's where they were. I was lucky again that they had chose a place that the people like them and keep seed out for them. (Your story about the random pigeon made me think of the random three that have now joined my mini-flock at the garage)

Whew! Sorry... that felt good to get off of my chest... people just make me pretty mad sometimes.

Thank you for your help... this site has been a wonderful source of support.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes when you said dwarf ..I was thinking dwarfism..which did not think happend in birds.. but it is just smaller than the other and as rod has said I would guess a hen as well.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Given a choice, I would move my loft outside my bedroom window! I love the gentle sound of a pigeon. Even when they "growl"!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, well...look at it this way: at least the guy with the house/attic was kind enough to seek you out. That is pretty commendable...

Do you think you are gonna release them at the garage ? Or is there another good soft release place ? Do you do _*soft release*_ for several days before sending them on their way ?

Also...one observation, Melda...it appears in one of the pics they are outside, in a sorta unenclosed location. I strongly, strongly suggest not doing that. Babies can get airborne well before they fledge the nest...and if one of your pals ends up getting to a location where you cannot retrieve him/her....it would be a very, very bad situation. Have heard too many stories from folks who thought their patient couldn't fly, only to discover (too late) that they could....


----------



## meldawgofcc (Apr 3, 2010)

They are on my screened in porch. It's the first step I have used with all of them to 'outside time'. Right now, they still spend most of their time in their cat carrier and come out long enough to eat/drink and stretch. I have a fairly large porch that has plenty of room for them to start with short distance flight and hopping along the ledge. After they've mastered that, I start leaving the porch door open and they slowly start coming in and out as they please to explore the yard. ( I live in VERY rural area.. and all of the closest neighbors are aware of the pigeon craziness down here). Every night before dark my ones in the past are in the porch and ready to roost for the night. When Pesto and Charlotte (my two oldest) start venturing to the garage I spoke of above, they would leave at 7:00 am and return at 7:00 pm like clockwork. Then the set that I raised in August start following suite with them once they were big enough. When fall came, they decided they would permanently call the garage their home. As for these two, I'm not sure if I will take them down there once they are big enough. Last years bunch went to the garage all on their own, and I'm not sure if they would accept two newbies if I just came down and let them out there. I guess I still have some weeks ahead before I have to plan that out.


----------



## Grass (Oct 11, 2013)

I have same case like this one, but my pigeon much more small. Even he/she have only 7 tail feather, when normally 12.


----------

